# leaving



## Volvagia2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm leaving for a couple of days possibly four and I don't have a solutoin on keeping them hydrated but I know where I keep them the temperatures will be no lower than 75F. (I'm the only one who can care for them) Someone said what they do is put a cup of sand and spray it with water to keep longer humindity and moistiure for a longer time and sprays it when dry. More cups depending on the size of the tank. Anybody agree wit the suggestion I got, any Better suggsestions? I also thought if I could use spagnum moss or this bedding I use for reptiles called Eco Earth made by Zoomed, it's like potting soil but it's highly absorbent to put in a cup instead.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 15, 2008)

Instead of sand, I would put in spagnum moss. Eco earth is good too.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 15, 2008)

Sphagnum moss is good but you also can place a wet sponge in it.

Something that holds water.


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 15, 2008)

Just cool them down sensibly , they will slow down too as will there bodily functions, they should last a week or more like this no problems.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2008)

Use the moss and get it pretty wet. That is what I do. Eco earth or bed a beast dries out way too fast.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2008)

I use the eco earth (shredded coconut bark). I love the stuff, soak it and it wont dry out for days.  If you just barely get it wet, it will dry out fast though (it is a VERY absorbent material so you must saturate it enough to stop it from soaking the water up)


----------



## Volvagia2 (Sep 17, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I use the eco earth (shredded coconut bark). I love the stuff, soak it and it wont dry out for days.  If you just barely get it wet, it will dry out fast though (it is a VERY absorbent material so you must saturate it enough to stop it from soaking the water up)


 It's not coconut bark it's like a soil it locks that way it's so lose.


----------



## Volvagia2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Just cool them down sensibly , they will slow down too as will there bodily functions, they should last a week or more like this no problems.


 How I have never tried to do that I couldn't even do that for my lizards since I thought they would die.


----------

